# Suggestions



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

So I have talked all winter to a small group of my city friends about my ice fishing excursions. Pictures of all the perch I caught recently at Mill Meadow got them interested. I am from Central UT and they want me to organize a trip for a few newbies that have never been ice fishing before. In my opinion problem #1 for planning a trip in the upcoming weeks is slush. Most lakes like Pineveiw are tolerable for a veteran, but a newbie slogging knee deep for a chance at a bite might scare them off permanently. I am thinking about going the 19th? Close to SLC is preferred, but I will drive to Starvation if I need to. My two trips to Pineveiw this year resulted in skunked and 5 perch. Oh, so it will be me and about 4 girls. Some something slush free with a modest bite to keep them interested? Suggestions?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You may have to wait for next year. Watch the sluch reports and don't go if it looks bad.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's an idea WRT PV. If you can get to the Port Ramp just fish off the docks. Just a little walk out from the shore and the docks are right there. Punch holes just fish off the docks in the ice holes. The docks farther out are I believe in over 25' of water. I've seen folks all season long fish'n there. Keep an eye on this week and Mama nature...we too would like one last trip to PV and have also possibly and it's a 'slight' possibility considered going to Starvation...or will just un-hibernate das boat...


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

Well . . the skunked trip at PV was actually at the docks this year


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

russt said:


> Well . . the skunked trip at PV was actually at the docks this year


Well alrighty then...sorry to see that area was a skunk for ya...think'n we may give it a whirl and see what happens. Now that's if we can get in the Port Ramp area without get'n stuck...good luck on wherever you decide to go...


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i like the idea of waiting for next hard water season and then hitting mantua early on so they can get perch and blue gill. most areas are pretty slow right now. if you wait a couple of weeks, most of the snow will be melted off the surface which will lessen the bogs... but during that time, ice retreats from the shore line due to rising reservoir levels and some melt so there could be some excitement just getting on the ice.

east canyon, while slow still provided some action and with 4 girls with a pole in the hole, some should get a bite or two.


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have never fished East Canyon res. Could you suggest a general area on the lake?

East and Starvation appear to be around the same elevation. I guess if one has soft ice the other will also.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The size and depth of the reservoir is a major factor in ice thickness and when it forms and thaws.
I wouldn't assume that if one has safe ice, so will the other one.

Best to just ask here and get a report from someone that has fished the reservoir recently.


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

Any work on the ice at East Canyon or rock arm @ Jordanelle? I am still trying to plan a trip for some newbies.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I hit East canyon about 2 weeks ago and someone broke my board to get across. I wound up wading waist deep (on my cruches due to a surgical knee) to get back in to shore. My buddy was curious and dumb enough to try out other areas of shore far away from the marinia and he burst through everywhere. Considering the other sites are babbling about unstable ice (dropping water levels at 3 inches per day) I wouldn't waist the gas money and time.... unless you have a really good way to deal with conditions like this. Canoe perhaps? No doubt the fishing was good though. I would say the best ice conditions I have found is Rockport but it seems the fishing has slowed a bit compared to the past 2 months. Drove by Jordanelle last Wed. and Rock arm looked like it was capped with what must be thin ice. Considering the highs and lows that might not be a good idea for ice fishing.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Well this is what it boils down to. If i read the last of your post right it said 4 girls and at the front it said it's not big deal for a veteran like yourself. Here's your solution... drop the girls off at my place and you go fishing and by the time you get back they'll be ready to go home


----------

